# Info needed for Electric Lake Tributaries



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey all - thinking about doing an overnighter this week at a location that I've never fished before. Was considering some of the tributaries to Electric Lake. I've driven by once before but never stopped. Does anybody have any recommendations on where I can go? Any information would help.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Close to the lake, I unfortunately saw several nice trout dead (together) on the bottom in the stream. Lots of little tiny 4" fish swimming around. I guess these were caught with bait and deep hooked or handled poorly?

The stream may be better below the lake or well away from some easy access points upstream. At least that is what I saw when I was there.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd stick to the forks of the huntington (remember the right fork is flies only not artificials only). There are several smaller lakes in the neighborhood worth checking out as well.


----------

